# Choice and setup of dhcp v6 client



## pos (Aug 27, 2019)

Hi all

I have been using Hurricane Electric tunnelbroker for IPv6 for 10 year and still use it.

Now..
My provider says they have added IPv6 that should be available to me now. Therefor I have a few questions.
Today I use a a few vlans in my private firewall as well as a gif interface for the IPv6 tunnel. I also use the OpenBSD dhcpd to share IPs from the firewall. FreeBSD 12.0p10

# Q1
What dhcp v6 client is recommended to use on FreeBSD? I only want and need it for IPv6.
I do want something that wont ruin and change other stuff on my nic. I.e a non invasive client if possible 

# Q2
I "guess" I will get a /56 network if the dhcp v6 client is properly set up. Some ideas of how to split this in /64:s on to other nics or vlans very much appreciated. I do not use dhcp clients very often. Just the daemons  I want to use one /64 on LAN ad another on DMZ1. I will attach rc.conf with IPs removed so you get an idea of what I have.  Let me know if I cut out to much ...


```
hostname=
keymap="se.kbd"
sshd_enable="YES"
dumpdev="AUTO"
zfs_enable="YES"
named_enable=YES
dhcpd_enable="YES"
dhcpd_flags="vlan2 vlan899"
ntpd_enable="YES"
pf_enable="YES"
pflog_enable="YES"
clear_tmp_enable="YES"

harvest_mask="351"
############################################################
# INTERNET INTERFACE  (ix3 DAC SFP+)
############################################################
ifconfig_ix3_name="wan0"
# You should disable LRO and TSO if this machine will route packets. -lro -tso4 -tso6 -vlanhwtso

ifconfig_wan0=
ifconfig_wan0_alias0=

###########################################################
# Gif interface - Tunnelbrooker
############################################################
cloned_interfaces=
ifconfig_gif0=
ifconfig_gif0_ipv6=
ipv6_defaultrouter=

############################################################
# ALL VLANS
############################################################
# You should disable LRO and TSO if this machine will route packets.  -lro -tso4 -tso6 -vlanhwtso
ifconfig_ix2="up -lro -tso4 -tso6 -vlanhwtso"
vlans_ix2="vlan2 vlan3 vlan4 vlan899"


create_args_vlan2="vlan 2"
ifconfig_vlan2=
ifconfig_vlan2_ipv6=
ifconfig_vlan2_descr="Local LAN network (vlan 2)"

create_args_vlan3="vlan 3"
ifconfig_vlan3=
ifconfig_vlan3_ipv6=
ifconfig_vlan3_descr="DMZ1 network (vlan 3)"

create_args_vlan4="vlan 4"
ifconfig_vlan4=
ifconfig_vlan4_ipv6=
ifconfig_vlan4_descr="DMZ2 network (vlan 4)"

create_args_vlan899="vlan 899"
ifconfig_vlan899=
ifconfig_vlan899_descr="Guest network (vlan 899)"



############################################################
# Misc networking
############################################################
defaultrouter=
static_routes=
route_VPN=
route_TEST=
```



Thanks 

/Peo


----------

